# Quattro is a MUST!



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Well today was the first day, in the UK anyway, that I was so glad I specced a Quattro TT! I live in central UK and have a commute down the M1 then off on A roads. Loads of ice around this morning and it made me really happy that I had the Quattro. On the grand scale of things it's not that much more to spec, yet feels so much more planted in normal conditions, then under ice it's awesome.

Why would you NOT spec it? I once had a 63 Plate Mk2 TT which had really bad torque steer, and was crap at pulling away at lights under any power.

Spec QUATTRO is a must!


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I totally agree! I had one of the first Mark 2 cars when Quattro was not available as an option. One particular place I visited had a long drive on an incline and on icy evenings only made it partway up. When I replaced it with my next TT with Quattro it breezed up with no problem.

Snow is no problem unless it is very deep and I certainly would never drive the family BMW when it is snowing.

I also like the handling better....


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I drove in the snow last year and was behind about 10 cars all stuck in the snow, i had to drive to the left of them in even deeper snow to get past but it was a breeze with quattro - they all glanced at me as i drove past with no issue! That was in a Q5 though.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wouldn't advise anyone to think they can drive in ice just because they have Quattro. You really need snow tyres to grip on ice. You might maintain traction if some of the other wheels are not on ice but plant all 4 on ice and you're going in the same ditch as the Z4


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Quattro will help you go faster than you should be going on Summer tyres. If you're using it to climb steep icy inclines - what happens when you reach the limit and start sliding backwards? 

Decent winter tyres will give you as much grip on snow as budget Summer tyres will on a dry road - including cornering and braking!

I used to have an X-Type AWD with winter tyres - now that thing would embarrass land rovers in the snow! :lol:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Tbh Quattro and even to some degree winter tyres wont help with ice.....

Cold surfaces and snow winter tyres will win out over Quatrro... I had a Z4 on winter tyres and managed to climb a snow covered incline which an X5 failed to gain any traction.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

For 2 days a year I wouldn't worry about it 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's good no doubt,

But you're in the same boat as everybody else when coming down a slippery incline..


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

We don't get enough snow to warrant winter tyres. None last year and a few days the year before. Having Quattro doesn't mean you can drive like a maniac in icy conditions but it does help with careful driving.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

It's not just snow with winter tyres - sub 5 degrees & they're a worthwhile investment, especially as gives you a chance to check you've not picked up any nails on your travels during swap over.
I also disagree about M&S tyres being ineffective on ice - Dunlops I run won't stop like supersports on a dry summer day, but they are much better than summers.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't get to sub five degrees either!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Proper winter wheels & tyres should be half the width to be 100% effective, having big wide tyres doesn't help























On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^ Yep.

This guy has gone for the ultimate belt and braces approach,thin tyres,skis and tracks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Had that set up on one of my large scale rc cars !! 
Trust me the skis don't steer 








The sand paddles were good in the snow !








But good luck getting them for a TT 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TTmad Chick said:


> We don't get enough snow to warrant winter tyres. None last year and a few days the year before. Having Quattro doesn't mean you can drive like a maniac in icy conditions but it does help with careful driving.


+1^^^

Thought winter tyres were poor at above 8 or 10 degrees... Makes sense if you live in a cold climate or have lots of snow, but doubt much benefit this year in (south) UK???


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> ^^^^ Yep.
> 
> This guy has gone for the ultimate belt and braces approach,thin tyres,skis and tracks


Its 4 wheel drive too.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> TTmad Chick said:
> 
> 
> > We don't get enough snow to warrant winter tyres. None last year and a few days the year before. Having Quattro doesn't mean you can drive like a maniac in icy conditions but it does help with careful driving.
> ...


I had winters for 3 years on my Z4 in the south... They are for cold not just snow... When the ground temp is below 10 degrees.... The air temp could easily be 14 degrees and the ground still be below 10.... Got plenty of use of mine.... Had them on between nov - march yearly.

Also running winters in summer is safer than running summers in winter.

Not got them for my TT though as the safest way is to leave the car at home!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ya can't beat snow chains 





On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Winter tyres make a huge difference, agree... even on rear wheel drive cars.

I doubt Quattro would be able to get you moving out of deep snow, need a proper 4 wheel drive for that.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I've only been getting to know my Quattro S-Tronic for 2 weeks and had a heavy hail storm on Thursday night. Just going on the flat around a mini roundabout I nearly dinged my rear alloys when the back end kicked out unexpectedly like a b'stard. I was going pretty slowly because of the conditions and was caught by surprise. I managed to hold it away from the kerb with hard application of my right foot, but it was a close one!

I think it was a bad idea for me to still be in Dynamic mode when driving in icy conditions. Now have everything except the steering set to Comfort and it's a lot more stable.

I think another part of the reason for losing it unexpectedly (I 'tested it again a bit further away from obstacles) was the difference in torque between the TT and my old 2.5l Z4. A much more gentle use of the throttle is needed than the old car ever did. I'm sure once I get used to it it will be a lot less hair-raising!

Still, listening to the comments regarding winter tyres I think a set is worth thinking about, despite the alloy insurance.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

As others have said, winters make a huge amount of difference- even on wet roads, sub 7 degrees. I got a spare set of TT RS alloys when I got my last TTS and put Dunlop Winter Sport tyres on. Handily the same wheels fit the new TTS and are on the car now. I may live in the south, but I also live in the country half way up a hill which never gets gritted. There'll be at least a dozen time each winter when I'd either not get out or not get back without the winter rubber.

This winter the temperature, until the last few days, has consistently been 10+ degrees but the winter rubber has performed faultlessly - easily as good as my regular tyres. Obviously, the winters are not designed to run at high temperatures and will wear out much quicker in those conditions. But they'll grip okay unless it gets much warmer.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A nice comparison between summer and winter rubber here, though presumably Continental paid for the crew's trip to Sweden.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

I always ran winter tyres on my FWD mk2 TFSI and they made a massive difference in snow/ice as well as giving more grip on cold tarmac (especially as ambient temp dropped below about 5C).

Almost certainly better to have on snow/ice than AWD using regular tyres as they don't just maximise grip for traction, they also offer better braking and handling.

Obviously, AWD *plus* winter tyres are the best cold weather combo though.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> A nice comparison between summer and winter rubber here, though presumably Continental paid for the crew's trip to Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Case 100% proven & closed m'lud... even if you live in the SE where it's been nipple firming for the last week or so

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

There's some argument for using Winter's all year round,people claiming they perform better.
I wouldn't.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Going:
Sportmaxx RTs with 4/5mm tread, 3rd gear out of roundabout, part throttle, wet roads, about 8deg = flashing traction control light and spinning wheels.
vs
Winter Sports with 6mm tread, 3rd gear out of roundabout, part throttle, wet roads, about 8deg = no problem

Stopping
plenty of evidence around that below 7 deg Winter tyres stop better wet or dry, and as long as below 10deg, no difference.
Quattro won't really help stopping.

Seeing as I go to work before 7 every day, and leave at 6 in the evening, there's plenty of days in the year when I feel winter tyres are worth it in the Midlands.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

leopard said:


> There's some argument for using Winter's all year round,people claiming they perform better.
> I wouldn't.


Me to - run both SuperSports & PS3's on the 2 cars & they're crazy confident tyres when you're being 'enthusiastic', dry or wet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

